# Fair price for Yanmar tiller? Mark777



## Chris

Got a line for on a couple Yanmar PTO tillers. One is an offset HD model just over 5' and one is slightly smaller. Neighbor happens to know the guy's brother and he will let me have either one I want for $400. Both are supposedly in great ready-to-work shape and good to go. I have no rocks, and very little clay on my property. Also have box scraper, & plow and ground is not super hard to till I wouldn't imagine. 

Do you think the YM2000 would handle either one OK? Was angling for the slightly smaller one just due to HP/traction to size ratio for the work --- wanted something I didn't have to run too many passes over and something I could "dig in" a little easier with more muscle. Does this make sense or should I go for the slightly larger model? Larger one I think in cutting width is less than 10" larger, but HD and offset. What is the advantage of offset and such?

What do you think of the price, another ball cap and key chain deal? :question:

:lmao: 

Thanks!
:bouncy:


----------



## mark777

The prices are more than fair for either if complete with drive line, gauge wheels and accessories. The only advantage (I know of) with the off-set is it's excellent for working parameter fencing, but if the tiller does not cover your rear wheel tracks, additional one-way passes are required.

For breaking new or neglected soil you should be able to use high range and creeper gear at a depth of 8"-10" and get the desired results in a single pass. More passes when you add compost, top soil or nutrients at a quicker pace and perhaps 6" depth. Tines seldom, if ever break on these tillers, as there is no power down on the 3PH, and when there is an obstruction like rocks, tree roots etc.the rear hydraulics 'float' over unseen obstacles.

Just to add to your comfort zone...I prepared two elevated sites that are 40" above ground level (36" above flood plane). One at 50'X65' for my shop and the other at 60'X80' for our mobile home. The clay based soil, indigenous to this area, when wet from rain is like Peanut Butter...After bringing in several loads of fill AND renting a small dozer (D3) to compact the soil, nothing would work the ground without getting stuck. I added one load of crushed concrete and 1000#'s of lime and used my small YM1401D and the tiller (see attached). It took two 10 hour days per site, but the end result was amazing....a compacted site, ready for rebar and forming that you could actually walk across (without leaving your boots in the middle). When I completed both sites, the tiller was 75 % striped of paint, hence the new machine gray paint......

Mark


----------



## mark777

Sorry, wrong picture.


----------



## Chris

It comes with PTO drive line. I didn't recall any drive wheels and what do you mean accessories? Hmmmmm.... maybe not such a good idea or price now. Can you post better pics of the drive wheels?

BTW, do I need a special bracket on my top link to run tiller and do you recommend a quick change ORC? 

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## mark777

I don't think I have any pictures of the wheels...Many people don't use them including me. I do however like them when I park and detach the tiller...it's just so much easier to slide them on-off, and block up the front for the next time you use it.

I cut out the center, welded and shortened my top link(s). As I recall the standard top link is too long when using the short lift arms. I guess the long lift arms will work with the standard length top link. 

Accessories would include the wheels with slide on arms (all one unit per side), adjustable chains for the rear cover, drive line and lift arm assemblies on each side. Everything should be there unless someone has intentionally modified or removed these items. The drive line dictates the position and distance for the units attachment....I have never used an ORC as the units are equipped with shear pins (although I've never needed to chance one).


----------



## Chris

I guess then no accessories are included from your description.
I think it is just the PTO drive shaft and the tiller. Didn't see any chains or wheels or anything. Thanks for the info on HoyeTractor, heard great things and will be giving them a call soon.

Thanks, Mark for everything.
Andy


----------



## Live Oak

$400 for a pto tiller in good shape sounds like a pretty good deal to me. I have a friend who has one and it has been used a good bit but it did a great job on my garden. After watching him till my garden and how fast he did it, conviced me to go and buy my own pto tiller. Any kind of a decent new tiller will cost you $1,000 or more. I say go for it.


----------



## Chris

Yeah, priced out new Howse PTO tillers, shop wanted $1400 for em new.....kinda ridiculous IMHO....$400 seems much nicer. 

Andy


----------



## DixieTom

$100 per foot is usually average. If in good shape, you got a great deal and will make a VERY fine setup with your tractor. 
Post some photos, before & after and show us what those little rice-eating, plowing paddycakes can do!


----------



## fonman_4859

*1401 with yanmar tiller*

Mark what size tiller are you running on that 1401D? I have a 1401D and am wanting a tiller for it. Thanks. What is the model# also.


----------



## mark777

Welcome fonman...

I have a Yanmar RS1100 which is about 42" wide (roughly from converting " to mm).

Most of the time you don't know it's there after the initial brake up of rough and neglected soil. But that first pass...OMG, go slow, first gear, low range and keep the PTO in the 540 (first gear) too! Otherwise the tiller will 'Jump, Skip and Bounce' along when you try and go faster in higher gears...

Mark


----------



## fonman_4859

*what tiller*

Thanks Mark for the information, now to find one for a reasonable price and distance from me. Anyone know of a Dealer in the Kansas City, Missouri area within say 100 miles or so? By the way I love my 1401D. Bought it off ebay was not a reconditioned one as far as I could tell. When I checked the Air filter someone had written the hours on the tractor when it was replaced. Paint was very worn but tractor ran good. Has a few small leaks that should be ok with new seals. I did make my own snow blade out of a craftsman 48" garden tractor blade.


----------



## mark777

www.buymytractor.com or www.MoTractor.com (417-644-1301)are located in your state. 

They list used Yanmar gray market tractors, tillers and mowers. I have never dealt with them or even talked with them before....but they might be a source for consideration. Hope this helps,

Mark


----------



## fonman_4859

*tillers*

Mark tried to contact the dealer that you had found and got a disconnected number, don't know if they are still around or not. I have been turning over gardens with my 1401D using a 10" brinly sleeve hitch moldboard plow. The plow does a nice job and you don't even know its there. I'm getting about 6-7 inchs deep. Now if I only had a tiller spring would be easy.


----------



## fonman_4859

*tillers*

Mark tried to contact the dealer that you had found and got a disconnected number, don't know if they are still around or not. I have been turning over gardens with my 1401D using a 10" brinly sleeve hitch moldboard plow. The plow does a nice job and you don't even know its there. I'm getting about 6-7 inchs deep. Now if I only had a tiller spring would be easy.


----------



## fonman_4859

Mark drove by the location of the dealer that you found here in Missouri, they are no more, the building was for rent and signs were gone.


----------



## mark777

fonman,

Sorry, been in and out all week and off the PC for awhile.

I'll cross those dealers off my list.

The problem I'm having (and obviously you're having) is that there are good dealers in AL, OH, TX, and SC. All honest with good reputations....and all just a bit too far away from MO.

Some dealers, like LMTC, deliver tractors all over the place and if you contact: 513-877-3000-Little Miami Trading Company (www.lmtcompany.com), Wayne Foreman, find out if he has a tiller that would work for you...and maybe arrange a delivery while he's delivering tractors near your town. 

Let him know that I (mark777) sent you and they will surely work something out.

Keep me posted and good luck.

Mark


----------



## twentynine

Andy

We have a guy right around the corner from me that sells Yanmars. He may have a tiller laying around. I have one with the set of wheels, haven't yet figured out exactly what the wheel are suppose to do. I use the till with out wheels. Talk about grind up some dirts fast!

Let me know if you want me to check on a tiller for you.


----------



## fonman_4859

twentynine see what he wants for a 48" tiller please. Three point hitch version.


----------



## fonman_4859

*tiller*

Twentynine did you ever find out if the person you were talking about has a 3pt 48" tiller and what they want for it?


----------



## twentynine

Sorry Guys been tied up at work. I'll try and get by there today.


----------

